# Ruger SS BP Revolver



## buttplate (Mar 7, 2010)

I would like to buy or trade for  a SS Ruger Old Armyblack powder revolver. Does anyone have one they are ready to part with?


----------



## buttplate (Mar 14, 2010)

*Still Looking*

Got the itch, need to scratch!!


----------



## RangerJ (Mar 14, 2010)

I have seen some on GunsAmerica.com and Gunbroker .com.But they aint cheap. good luck


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I have two I got off of gunbroker. Keep looking and be careful and wait for one with a price you can live with.


----------



## buttplate (Mar 14, 2010)

*GunBroker*

I almost bought two off GunBroker today and have been kickin myself around the house all afternoon for being slow on the trigger.


----------



## buttplate (Mar 19, 2010)

*Still Looking*

The title says it all!!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 19, 2010)

I sometimes kick myself for not jumping sooner than I did on my second one. I keep looking to see if I can find another one I can live with.


----------



## buttplate (Mar 21, 2010)

*Got My ROA*

Just met with HAWGRIDER1200 and I now have my ROA. Can't wait to take her out and pop some caps.

Thanks Hawgrider, hope you enjoy.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh my!!!

While I am happy that you now have an ROA I am not happy that ole Hawg no longer has that ROA.

I sure hope ole Hawg enjoys whatever you were able to entice him with and I sure hope you enjoy that ROA.


----------



## buttplate (Mar 22, 2010)

*Revolver Supplies*

Ok, I went to BassPro today on the way home and wanted to buy some supplies. I wanted a holster for my new ROA and the only one that came close was almost 2" to long. I want a nice heavy leather one that fits, any suggestions?

POWDER, seems like way back when I was told to use FFFF in a revolver, the salesman said FFF. I have plenty of FFF so didn't buy any powder. FFFF or FFF?

The grease that you put over the balls to prevent "chain fire", they didn't have a clue!! What kind of grease and where do I get it?

My ROA and I will be together for a long time and I want her to be happy.

A nice holster, the right go juice and that grease should do it for now.

Hey Hawg, she turned some heads at BassPro, thanks again.


----------



## Flintrock (Mar 22, 2010)

buttplate said:


> POWDER, seems like way back when I was told to use FFFF in a revolver, the salesman said FFF. I have plenty of FFF so didn't buy any powder. FFFF or FFF?
> 
> The grease that you put over the balls to prevent "chain fire", they didn't have a clue!! What kind of grease and where do I get it?
> :



FFF if correct.
.
DONT FORGET THE CORMEAL 
.
It will probably shoot the best with 20 - 25 grains it will hold over 40 .
First put the powder in each  chamber one chamber at a time.
Then put corn meal it each chamber till it if filled to the lip.
place the bullet on top and press it home till all are loaded.
.
You can use crisco or just a drop of oil on top of each bullet wil do.
The corn meal will fill the chamber so that there is not an air pocket and it will serve as a buffer from multi discharge.
.


----------



## Flintrock (Mar 22, 2010)

Cant help you on the holster. I always made a pistol loading  rest so that I could load the gun without having to hold onto it while loading
I  never carried it around.Just had it for tagret shooting.


----------



## RangerJ (Mar 22, 2010)

buttplate said:


> Ok, I went to BassPro today on the way home and wanted to buy some supplies. I wanted a holster for my new ROA and the only one that came close was almost 2" to long. I want a nice heavy leather one that fits, any suggestions?
> 
> POWDER, seems like way back when I was told to use FFFF in a revolver, the salesman said FFF. I have plenty of FFF so didn't buy any powder. FFFF or FFF?
> 
> ...



PM sent


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 22, 2010)

Glad to hear that she impressed some folks. She is an impressive firearm. Ditto on the crisco, It will work. It really serves two purposes. Prevents chain fire and helps keep ur fouling soft. Thompson Center Bore Butter will also work. The grease that was on top of the balls in the cylinder was simply called cap and ball grease and is made by D&S Manufacturing 195 Ramage Twin Falls, Idaho 83301. U can use bear tallow if u can get ur hands on some. FFFg is the powder recomended to use in pistols. If hunting u want all the energy u can muster, Ruger says u can use any powder u want to and I told u that u could use FFFFg to get an advantage in the energy department. Using the Swiss powder will also give u an advantage in the energy department, burns hotter than the same volume of Goex. I'm just about ready to get some folks together to make an order for the Swiss. How many do u want?


----------



## buttplate (Mar 22, 2010)

*This is Great*

WOW, thank you for all the help. Wouldn't you know it, I get my ROA and it hasn't stopped raining!! I have learned a lot today and am sure that will continue. I did leave BP with 100 round balls and can't wait to pop some caps. Love the smell of black powder in the morning!!

Hawg, you are going to have to fill me in on the Swiss. You know if I have six Blackhorns I will need at least one Swill!!

Got to go back to work now, keep the good info coming. I appreciate everyone.

ps The lady did turn some heads.


----------



## airboat-tommy (Apr 18, 2010)

*.45 Ruger "Old Army" B P loads 7 1/2" bbl.*

FYI: I've always loaded mine w/ 40 gr FFFF fine "flashpan" powder and 220 gr cast .45 roundnose lead, sized, bullets, not round balls. This is a compressed load and very accurate. This is the strongest B P pistol made. Have had mine since they first came out.

Use heavy auto/truck wheel-bearing grease or crisco. This is at least similar or better than .44 Sp. or .45 LC standard loads. Have taken several deer with it. Good Luck!

Tom 
S. Fla. Everglades & N.Ga. Mtns.


----------



## buttplate (Apr 18, 2010)

*Hey Airboat*

I took it out yesterday for the first time and shot the loads Harley had left in it. Man, it shoots like a dream. Wish I had gotten one much earlier!!

I will be carrying it while deer hunting this season. I will work on my loads before then.

Does anyone have any cleaning suggestions? After I shot it I used cleaner in the barrel and cylinder and boiling water. She cleaned up pretty.


----------



## airboat-tommy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Ruger B P .45 Old Army 7 1/2" bbl.*

All ok "buttplate". Sounds like you are on the-right-track.
I use an older B P cleaner by Hoppes. It looks like white milk. It has always worked great but the usual hot water/soap/etc. is all ok for bbl and cyl.

Mine is blued, not s/s, has been fired several hundred times and still looks like brand new after about 40 yrs.!  Have much larger, custom-wood-magnum grip panels on it and carry in a Bianchi, top quality, leather X-15 shoulder holster rig as backup to B P long guns/dbbl-bbl B P shotgun. Still have all the original stuff-box-papers-etc. Wouldn't  sell it for less than $450 less holster so hope u got a good deal.

Soft lead round balls or conical bullets should be sized 
to .457 . Have FUN! Tom (airboat-tommy)


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Apr 19, 2010)

I use soap n water or hoppes #9 plus BP solvent or Thompson Center #13.

I generally stuff mine as full as I can with FFFg and a wad and a round ball. I have some other stuff I been trying to get out and shoot...


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 19, 2010)

This thread need some pics


----------



## snuffy (Apr 19, 2010)

redneckcamo said:


> This thread need some pics



Yep


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is a picture for ya'll. The ROA with the darker grip is the one I traded to buttplate. The other one is the one I kept. They do shoot good, I got a load in the one I kept I reckon it's about time to take that to the range and unload it. Don't wanna keep a load in it too long it might go stale. Not really that but It's so darn fun to shoot a little black powder.


----------



## snuffy (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice guns Hawgrider
Need to get my long guns out and do a little shooting myself.
You still have the Sportster?


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 20, 2010)

*sportster*



snuffy said:


> Nice guns Hawgrider
> Need to get my long guns out and do a little shooting myself.
> You still have the Sportster?


yeah, I got it, can't get rid of it, it was my first HD so I have to keep it. Maybe one of my kids will inherit it from me one day. They keep saying I'm too dang onery to die, though. That  wreck did not kill me, and the cancer they cut out last November did not kill me, so maybe they are right.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I been threatenin to get better pictures but I ain't.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey, TVracingfan that is a right nice revolver you have there.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 3, 2010)

Buttplate congrats on getting a ROA you're going to enjoy it I'm sure here a pic of mine kind of old and new types.


----------



## buttplate (May 5, 2010)

*Roa*

Hey Labs,
I love to soot black powder and my new ROA is a fine addition to enjoying it. I can't wait to take a critter, big or small, with it!!


----------



## lc071 (Jul 11, 2010)

airboat-tommy said:


> FYI: I've always loaded mine w/ 40 gr FFFF fine "flashpan" powder and 220 gr cast .45 roundnose lead, sized, bullets, not round balls. This is a compressed load and very accurate. This is the strongest B P pistol made. Have had mine since they first came out.



I use the same setup except I favor Pyrodex P.  It do shoot good.  TC bore butter for the seal, though I did shoot mine quite a bit (with no ill effect) before I was told to seal the cylinder.


----------



## buttplate (Jul 11, 2010)

*My Ruger*

I do love my ROA. Plan on having it for a long time to come.


----------

